# 2007 Santa Fe - MECA Mod Street



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

After some changes through the year, my goal was to try and get the best sound I can without breaking the bank and also to keep the most amount of space left to use as possible for this daily driver.

Power. The big 3 was done as well as upgraded battery and alternator.









Headunit. I went with the Kenwood KDC-X997 to have a little processing and flexibility in adjustment without going with an external processor. I've been pleased with it. Also used the space below for a little advertising.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Components. I choose the PHD FB1.1B tweeter and the factory sail panels are wrapped in black vinyl and FB6.1 pro mid in factory location using FatMat Rattle Trap for treating the doors (inside sleeve and out)


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sub. The PHD FB10.1 in a .9 cu ft slot port tuned to 32. The inside has 1/4" round in the corners and sanded smooth with a poly treatment with the outside sprayed with bed liner and covered with trunk liner.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Amp, tools, etc.
Though a friend upgrading his equipmet, I was able to obtain a Mosconi 120.4 for a great deal and really surprised of the way it performs. The tool display is functional with spare fuses of what is used in the system along with other tools used for the setup. Accent lighting is done with a mixture of blue and white led strips. LED sizes used is 3528 and 5050. Phillips, square, and security torx head screws were used through out the car in a combination to change things up when installing the equipment.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very clean, I like what you've done there. Are you bridging the two rear channels ?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks and yes the rear channels are bridged for sub running at 4 ohms.
This combination of speakers and amp with power aavailable works out good.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good Kevin, I like those new front speakers you have.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I would have guessed this car to be in Stock class.
What puts you up to Mod Street?

And great work BTW, it all looks cool.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you sir. They are a big improvement from what was there before.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I was aiming for stock, maybe street, but I removed a bin in the back where the sub enclosure is so that put me in mod street. 
Oh well. Thanks for the nice comments. Did all work in the garage with limited tools and enjoyed every second. 



Notloudenuf said:


> I would have guessed this car to be in Stock class.
> What puts you up to Mod Street?
> 
> And great work BTW, it all looks cool.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now this is what car audio is all about, enjoyable sounds with cleanliness in mind. This is what I need as opposed to a myriad of pieces and processing out the wazoo..


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Many have said I couldn't compete with a single amp, passive crossovers and have to use an external processor.
So I had a little motivation.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Kevin.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice, I like the lit sub peeking through the floor.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now see my problem is different as I've invested thousands of dollars in audio and still am not happy with how it is. I know that it needs to be tuned professionally in order for me to reap the benefits. But seeing a system such as yours has me convinced that I need to step back and make it more simplified. Yes active is great, but only with the correct amount of time invested into it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Appreciate it. 
Are you gonna make the AL or TN state finals?



wdemetrius1 said:


> Looks great Kevin.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks. I was aiming to keep the floor at a solid level and spent many hours finding just the right placement for the sub and keeping most of the area useable. This is what I came up with. A compromise between sound and functional space.

I didn't like the sub firing up at all, firing down was ok. Moved around all the area back there aimed left, right, forward and back just didn't seem to do what this setup did.



claydo said:


> Nice, I like the lit sub peeking through the floor.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> Appreciate it.
> Are you gonna make the AL or TN state finals?


^^


Yeah, both of those shows are in my plans.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Look forward to seeing you then and I sure want to take a listen to yours and get your input on mine as well if you don't mind.



wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Yeah, both of those shows are in my plans.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks great Kevin, and it sounded great last time I heard it. You definitely are going about things in the right way, you were able to get a good center image with a passive component set, that in itself is impressive. When you learn to do things in steps it helps you as a tuner, so as your system evolves (and it certainly has!) you can continue to tune for it in steps getting a handle on each part. Can't wait to hear it this weekend!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Who made the alternator for you? How much was it? 

Curious as I have a 2012 Santa Fe...

Thanks


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments. I wanted to complete the first year as a passive setup and learn all I can, knowing in the back of my mind that going active would yield better results but still wanted to yield what I could with a very basic setup. Thankful for the experience and still learning something new each day. 

I need to update the log as tweeters have changed since last pictures and I'm going to an active setup as well that should be complete today. I will post a few more pictures and information soon and will try my best to have the best tune I can get together by this Saturday for you to critique Kyle. 





spyders03 said:


> Looks great Kevin, and it sounded great last time I heard it. You definitely are going about things in the right way, you were able to get a good center image with a passive component set, that in itself is impressive. When you learn to do things in steps it helps you as a tuner, so as your system evolves (and it certainly has!) you can continue to tune for it in steps getting a handle on each part. Can't wait to hear it this weekend!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

It was dealer/factory upgrade. Original was 130 amp and new is 200.
Don't remember the cost. It's been awhile but no issues but I'm not taxing the electrical system either really with what I'm running.





crackinhedz said:


> Who made the alternator for you? How much was it?
> 
> Curious as I have a 2012 Santa Fe...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Proud of you buddy! Thanks for Repping the PHD Difference!

--Joe


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

A little PHD support


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

As mentioned above, tweeters were upgraded months ago to the PHD AF1.C tweeter. Very pleased with this change.
Drivers side









Passenger side









Maybe I can get a better pod built later on, more concerned with getting the sound where it should be.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Now running active setup with the tweeters and mids being ran off the Mosconi 120.4. 
The PHD FB10 sub is now being ran off a Kenwood Excelon X500-1. I decided to do a little different install with it.









And a picture of the hatch area as is today.









Very pleased with going active, so much more detail, better staging, clarity, dynamics.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice little touches Kevin, and I'm glad you are happy with the change.Keep up the good work!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you moving to stock class? Or are you going to stay in mod street? I can't wait to hear the changes


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SQ Audi said:


> Proud of you buddy! Thanks for Repping the PHD Difference!
> 
> --Joe


Thanks Joe, hope to meet you in person one day.




spyders03 said:


> Nice little touches Kevin, and I'm glad you are happy with the change.Keep up the good work!


Kyle, thanks for the support buddy!



audiophile25 said:


> Are you moving to stock class? Or are you going to stay in mod street? I can't wait to hear the changes


Michael, I really do not want to put the storage bin back in in the hatch area and give up more floor space so I'm torn at the moment. Rules, rules, rules huh. I will probably leave setup as it is now and eventually add an external processor so I can have a little more control. Going active made a big jump in the sound. Guess I should have not been so stubborn and done that months ago.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Kevin, we will meet sometime soon. I know I will be at finals next year. Mike and I are working on some plans for his car, my car and the Team in general. Mike is One Seat MECA Master, and I will be competing in 2 seat MECA Master. Changes, they are a comin! Hope you are doing well sir!

--Joe


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Kevin, we will meet sometime soon. I know I will be at finals next year. Mike and I are working on some plans for his car, my car and the Team in general. Mike is One Seat MECA Master, and I will be competing in 2 seat MECA Master. Changes, they are a comin! Hope you are doing well sir!
> 
> --Joe


Well hurry up why dont you lol!

OP nice install!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Should have added this picture at the beginning but didn't. Nothing special but figured should be added


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I had posted earlier a picture or two of the new sub amp but it was a temporary install. I decided to finish that up today so it's time for a little lexan work








I took the bottom of amp and used as a template to cut a piece to fit exactly and used a little neoprene with double sided tape to dampen and seal the lexan to the amp and use the screws that came with amp to mount the new bottom on to protect the amp.
with the cover in place


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Now with the new bottom in place, time to build brace up on left side to help make another lexan piece to cover the area and on top of that a cover to fit nice and flush. I used marker board with trunk liner on the bottom and top as the cover.









and now with the cover in place


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I decided not to put any leds in this sub amp area as I have some plans to add a couple of focused leds in the factory lamp area to shine on the amp. If you have any suggestions, I'm open to them.








Stay tuned... (pun intended)


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking nice Kevin, ready to do it a second time? ;-)

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Kyle, are you talking about competing? or working on yours?
I'm ready....for both




spyders03 said:


> Looking nice Kevin, ready to do it a second time? ;-)
> 
> Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Both, but working on mine. Think I got it all figured out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Think, plan and draw it out and let's get to work


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the privilege of a demo in this car at Erin's G2G. Great looking install and fantastic sound. Kevin has done a great job with the install and the tune. I was impressed with the special touches that he put into the car. If you all get a chance to hear this car, you need to take it!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Jason, I appreciate the kind words sir but my install and sound was nothing compared to you car. I could have listened to it all day


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

After spending some time sampling between the dash and sail panels and getting TA setup correctly I decided to mount the AF1's to the sail panels. Very pleased with this move and helped widen the sound stage a great deal. Stage height improved a little, depth stayed the same and this move helped improve the left center and right center image that the dash location seemed to squash against the sides.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sub'd! Nice progress, Kevin!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good Kevin. I am trying out different things in mine, so we will see which way I go.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Erin, Thanks sir, I do appreciate your SQ input, can't wait for you to hear the revised edition.

Tim, thanks, your truck was sounding great at Erin's and will only sound better with all the changes, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking good sir. I really like the sound of those tweeters.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> Well hurry up why dont you lol!
> 
> OP nice install!


Just sent you a PM. We have some plans, but will need options too. Hope you can help out my friend.

--Joe


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Michael. 
I like those tweeters too, when you get ready for some let me know.



audiophile25 said:


> Looking good sir. I really like the sound of those tweeters.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking good sir! Can't wait to hear it

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Kyle.



spyders03 said:


> Looking good sir! Can't wait to hear it
> 
> Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Decided just to use led's like the ones used in the other areas for the sub amp area...


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice touch. I like it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Tim.



Tsmith said:


> Nice touch. I like it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin, that came out amazing!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks sir


spyders03 said:


> Kevin, that came out amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great work sir!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Michael


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great Kevin. I'm sure it is fun to show off at night......kind of an ominous blue glow from the sub box and amp - I like how it ties to the PHD in the front of the car.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The factory accent lighting in the dash and doors and console are blue so it all blends and is neat at night. 
Thanks for the compliment




bertholomey said:


> Looks great Kevin. I'm sure it is fun to show off at night......kind of an ominous blue glow from the sub box and amp - I like how it ties to the PHD in the front of the car.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Very impressive install. I had those PHD FBs in my last car and let me tell you.......well......I guess I don't have to lol. Hope to get a listen one day.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the comment. 
I see your from Nashville. Come out to Lebanon tomorrow and take a listen. 
MECA Toys for Tots event at James E Ward Ag Center, 945 Baddour Parkway, I-40, exit 239B.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I would love to but I moved to Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg about a year and a half ago. I worked in Lebanon for years and went to a couple of shows out there. Where you from in West, Tn?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I see. There could be some shows in the Knoxville area.
I live just outside of Selmer.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

We used to camp at Pickwick sometimes growing up. Anyways, best of luck and hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, Pickwick is not far away. Thanks, and Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

metal grill material came in


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the grill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice !!

Hope to see and here this at FreezeFest....


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks fantastic - you did an awesome job with that hatch area. I wish I could get another listen


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Kevin, great job. I can't wait to get a listen to all the changes you have made. Hopefully I can hear it at Freezefest


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I'll be trying to get to FreezeFest early so I can get a listen to everyone's vehicles

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

spyders03 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'll be trying to get to FreezeFest early so I can get a listen to everyone's vehicles
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


that's the sole reason I'm going.

Kevin, good work, man.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Did a little techflex covering and vinyl work for the miniDSP.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

revised hatch area


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

You doing install?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

No. I've thought about it but I can't compete against the shop installs per our class.
I also thought about RTA but since it's an open class, would be hard to be competitive against some of the big guys/gals.

Just gonna focus on the best sound I can do, with what I have, and try to have the install presentable for the most part, and functional for daily driver.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking very good sir! I can't wait to see the tech flex in person, I always like the look of it. Your work never ceases to amaze me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am excited to hear the difference that the processor made.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I wasn't satisfied with the grey panel for the DSP but there wasn't room to do what I wanted and then at 3 this morning, I had a thought.... at noon today I went and got a few materials....after getting home tonight, the thought was put into action

a little lexan, some sandblasting, a few led's later...


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

R&D Asoustics 
Update time..... after some lengthy discussions, research, questions asked, testing, etc, a good friend of mine and myself decided it was time to make good quality cables instead of just accepting to buy off the shelf items. Pictures shown below show cables being tested measured capacitance, resistance and measure below the calibrated meters results. What does this mean. Very high quality, clean, detailed sound. Think of it as what is added to the sound is the fact that nothing is taken away from the recording. 
If you have any questions in the cables, message me or contact Kyle direct aka spyders03 here on DIYMA. Besides the cables, he will be a source for home audio speaker systems that are in the prototype stage right now.
































Input side to the Mosconi 120.4, area highlighted with blue and white leds, covered my metal grill with vinyl wrapped panel 








R&D Acoustics RCA's from the output of the miniDSP to the Mosconi, input side of the miniDSP has not been changed out just yet....that will happen soon.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update and glad you are happy with them, I am very thrilled with the results! Your help in feedback and testing has been immeasurable. The cables will go on pre sale soon as son as I finalize sources and contacts (some expensive and hard to get materials). I'll post up in the appropriate area more info on prices and cable specs in the near future. Looking very good sir, can't wait to see/hear it at FreezeFest!

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very satisfied with what I see in taking measurements and what I hear in the Santa Fe. There is a depth, a clarity, more detail that is there now than with the cables I had before. High quality cables will not make a bad sounding setup better, but will keep a good setup sounding good instead of coloring it with poor freq response and/or adding noise.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^for those have to go thru it once or twice a year, the pictures with valid calibration label means a lot!! 
That's good stuff in everything that you do/build/check and basically your process there!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

After over 20 years in electronics engineering, calibration is very important and saves a great deal of important time. Nothing like chasing a problem to find out it's not a problem but an instrument that is out of cal.
Costly with ... or costly without.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hatch area with panels in place.


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> I had posted earlier a picture or two of the new sub amp but it was a temporary install. I decided to finish that up today so it's time for a little lexan work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice, but personally I would turn off the leds for a hidden and understated installation.
Do you have a fan or how do you keep the sub amp cool ?


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> revised hatch area


So pushing air through that little hole with a grill on does not degrade the sound??


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The led's are only on with the hatch lift gate is open. A magnetic reed switch will be added to the display panel sometime soon so at that point in time, the only time the leds are on, is when the panel is lifted open for display. That will give it a more discrete look for everyday use.

The false floor is open underneath so the amp has plenty of air flow over it from air flow under seats and from sub area. Never had any issues.

Addressing your question on the sub. The false floor is open underneath so the sub flows air above false floor, below false floor under seats and there is an inch gap from sub enclosure to the drivers side panels that flows to the back seat that is open as well as the open space towards rear above the plastic panels. Sub does very well in this configuration and I get a great deal of usable space


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Believe me, a great deal of thought, planning and testing went into this hatch area to get the best sound possible without losing everyday space for a daily driver.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

system still the same or have you added anything?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I have re-aligned the tweeters and changed the tuning trying to get that where it needs to be. I have changed the box to sealed which helped the lower freq's be a little smoother.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Kevin

Wish I could have listened to your Santa Fe on Sat....

Looking forward to the next time !


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

SQ_MDX said:


> Kevin
> 
> Wish I could have listened to your Santa Fe on Sat....
> 
> Looking forward to the next time !


Yeah, was sorry you had to go, talked to Tim later and he said things were ok.
For sure next time.

Take care.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Time for an update and upgrade. PHD 11000 mono amp for the FB10 sub.
















Hatch area after install is complete









really pleased with the change and look forward to getting a new tune finished with it


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow I mean this in the nicest way possible, that amp is simple but VERY clean looking.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Wow I mean this in the nicest way possible, that amp is simple but VERY clean looking.


Thanks.....I think  lol
Guess they spent more time in the sound of it, from the way it sounds, they must have.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me I have nothing but good intent by my earlier statement lol. In fact I went yo look that amp up and I couldn't find any information on it. Care to share via pm as to not clutter up your build log ?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Trust me I have nothing but good intent by my earlier statement lol. In fact I went yo look that amp up and I couldn't find any information on it. Care to share via pm as to not clutter up your build log ?


I know, no problem at all. Will message you in a few


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You work quickly sir!

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

spyders03 said:


> You work quickly sir!
> 
> Swyped while Swerving


Had time to get thoughts in line, so by time amp arrived, putting those thoughts into action didn't take too long.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice, looks great

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good Kevin!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Tim and Kyle. Appreciate the support.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The new amp looks great! Do you like it so far?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Michael, yes, so far, I'm pleased with it. Did some tuning late last night and I like the change.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Kevin for the demo! I really enjoyed your car, and I was amazed by the transformation since my last listening at Erin's. I may write these same sentiments to Kyle and Tim - all three of you have worked very hard this year to improve your knowledge, your installs, and your tunes.......well, it paid off......huge! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments Jason.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations again, Kevin! Your hard work is paying off, my friend. Go Team AudioX!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

A few pictures from this past weekend


----------

